# Best itinerary for a low cost low stress first week in Franc



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi There, 

had my camper for nearly two years now (and love it) but have only used it (avg twice a month) to support my son who has been a part of the GBR Youth dinghy racing squad. He's packed that in now so I am hoping to take my wife on a trip to France in August. 

I have seen posts that say stay away from France in Aug but others say stick to the back roads and you will be OK - I need advice!!! 

I intend to depart on Eurotunnel around 20:00 on Sun 15th and return around 10:00 on Sun 22nd. I'd like somewhere nice to stay on 17th and have a good meal as that will be our 25th Wedding Anniversary. 

What I need now from you seasoned travellers in France is your ideal itinerary for such a trip. Where would you stay (cheaply) what sites would you visit and where would you eat. Remember we need to keep this low cost and low stress with not too many miles covered. I just want to get a taste of the area and wet my wife's appetite for some longer trips later this year or next. 

I have an 80w solar panel plus 220AH leisure battery capacity and am used to stopping in sailing club car parks so hook ups are probably not essential. 

Keep your answers coming! 

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*August*

Hello

Try the Aires at Le Touquet Sailing Club

Or anywhere in Normandy is fairly easy to navigate and find space.

Raynipper is a member on here and offers overnight stays for a donation of Decent red wine as I understand. He and his good lady live in Normandy. If you like Fish / Seafood, Granville has some very nice Restaurants.

Brittany is nice but lots of School Children.

Berny Riviere is nice with places to relax

Gee Spoilt for choice realy.

You won't need hook-up with sola and 220h

TM


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Aire at Saint Valery sur Somme. Plenty of space and nicely laid out. Walk down into the town and see where William the Conqueror set sail for the Battle of Hastings. Excellent restaurants in the town and on the way back up the hill to the Aire in the late evening you may be lucky enough to see the bats flying.
Gerry


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

GerryD said:


> The Aire at Saint Valery sur Somme. Plenty of space and nicely laid out. Walk down into the town and see where William the Conqueror set sail for the Battle of Hastings. Excellent restaurants in the town and on the way back up the hill to the Aire in the late evening you may be lucky enough to see the bats flying.
> Gerry


I can second that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks TM for the 'plug' but it can be a cheap bottle.

Steve be prepared for simple and basic restaurant food in Normandy. Anything with chips is usual. Personally I love it but the Normans are known for more meat than veg and very rich butter and cream sauces. 

Truckers or 'Routiers' are by far the best value but you WILL eat between 12 and 2pm. Evening meals can get very expensive with wine. 

Just get off the boat and head west and if there is anywhere you like the look of park up.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just get off the boat and head west and if there is anywhere you like the look of park up.
> Ray.


What Ray said (above) is all the advice you need! :wink:

A copy of "All the Aires . . . . " or similar would be useful, but you don't even need that in Normandy and Brittany.

Try driving on the back roads for more than an hour without coming across a nice Municipal or a lovely Aire.

I bet next month's pension you can't do it!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just look at the weather forecast for the area`s you intend to visit and go. Follow the car in front out of the docks and just turn left or right.

We have never arrived at our destination whilst using mh.
You will be surprised at where you go and what you see.
Normndy and Brittai=ny are brilliant for beginers and old hands alike.

Dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Everything everyone else has said, but Keep off the motorways and main roads. The France we all love is on the minor roads.
Happy Anniversary ! Guaranteed !


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

France is NOT like England when it comes to Motorhomes, they actively encourage you to stop.

I am sure you are more than familiar with the "Aire" concept, use them they are great. Likewise MOST municipal sites are really good and MUCH less than the commercial ones.

Just follow your nose and stop where you like the look of, it really is that simple. 

Stay OFF the motorways and ON the local roads, don't be in any rush, don't plan anything, just ENJOY !! (you will I promise)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't knock the motorways - they're fine if you've only got a week and want to get to an area to spend the week there rather than spending 2 or 3 days getting somewhere stay a couple of days and then another couple back.

Joe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

These may give you some idea:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-830474.html#830474

Dave


----------



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips received so far - I'm really getting excited at the prospect - keep them coming as I am about to show my wife the response.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

shingi said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > The Aire at Saint Valery sur Somme. Plenty of space and nicely laid out. Walk down into the town and see where William the Conqueror set sail for the Battle of Hastings. Excellent restaurants in the town and on the way back up the hill to the Aire in the late evening you may be lucky enough to see the bats flying.
> ...


I can third that.

We're not seasoned motorhome visitors to France, we've only been twice in the van, though planning a third trip for September. Last September we spent our last night on the aire at St Valery sur Somme and had a lovely meal in the town. I can't remember the price but I would have done if it had been expensive.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, we spent a couple of nights at the municipal campsite at Quiberville-sur-Mer, not far west of Dieppe.


Chris


----------

